# Making falling leaves in Flash CS3, how so?



## coeya8690 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make it? 

i want it look like this one but green leaf....
http://imgfree.21cn.com/free/flash/113.swf

hope u can help me.
thank you.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Just so ya know, this may not be the best place to ask, but you need to make a movie clip (it would appear all of the leaves are the same clip) and learn some actionscript.
Shouldn't be terribly hard to google up.
Sorry I can't help you too much more, but if you really wanna make it, start off with making a clip of a single leaf flipping like those.


----------

